
Ask HN: Just lost $637,000 to a US company. How can we recover? - saasproduct
We just had a Telegram chat agreement with a company which was supposed to act as an exclusive distributor for our SaaS product for a fixed sum each month. We were supposed to market and develop our product. They were supposed to collect payments and act us our distributor in this scheme. The chargeback rate was very low, typical for a SaaS company. Now, that company is saying they can&#x27;t remember any agreement. We had received a few payments from them in excess of 120K which made us trust them in the first place.
And they are now saying that their lawyers will handle it. I&#x27;ve no idea what to do now.
======
staticautomatic
You need a lawyer. My instinct is that you're going to have a real uphill
battle and the case may be a total dog due to the contract format, but that
doesn't necessarily mean all hope is lost. Email me at info@jurymatic.com if
you want a lawyer recommendation. I work on cases like this and know some
attorneys who might be worth talking to.

------
unicorncode
Time to lawyer up?

